# Best (EPAK) Kenpo Video Series



## cdhall

If I were to buy someones complete series of Kenpo videos just to get "better" at (EPAK) Kenpo, which one should I buy?

I know Mr. Planas' series is supposed to be excellent but it does not contain "how to's" for the Techniques.  I know Mr. Tatum has the techniques all available. 

I know Mr. Hancock has some tapes that focus on methods of execution and underlying principles.

Notwithstanding what they are specifically teaching, if I were to buy someones series just to make my Kenpo better, whose should I buy?

Who sells The Best set of Kenpo Videos?

Let's try to keep this civil, it could easily get out of hand. If you would like, please post a reason for your vote, mention your experience with the tapes in question and try not to flame anyone.  I've purposefully left off a couple of people who I don't think would get any votes anyway, but if please feel free to add someone if I have left them off and you want to reccomend them.


----------



## Kroy

I rather enjoyed the Tabatabai video series. His training partner(I believe his name is Masoud) took a beating and played the part quite well.


----------



## Elfan

Allthough it would take a gooddeal more work it would probably be worth you're time to try get just the best video's from the series you mentioned.


----------



## TheEdge883

One of my main goals over the next few years is to put together an extensive kenpo library, which includes everyone on your list, and a few others. Currently, my favorite are the Larry Tatum series.


----------



## Touch Of Death

CD,
This is sort of an unfair question because its not as if those that are voting have seen each of the choices. Just an observation.


----------



## gravity

anyone got any insight into Mr. Wheeler's series? 
Specifically what areas are covered etc.

Thanks Kindly


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *CD,
> This is sort of an unfair question because its not as if those that are voting have seen each of the choices. Just an observation. *



Yeah I know. It is unfair to ask people's opinion and then ask them how they arrived at it:


> please post a reason for your vote, mention your experience with the tapes in question



But it is just a message board, what else could I do?  Some people are just going to post nonsense and make trouble no matter what you do.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think a problem with asking which is 'the best' is that people tend to favor their own lineage.  Also, a fair conparision would require the reviewer to have seen all of the tapes in question.

Has anyone seen something from all, or even most of those listed?  The only 2 I knew had tapes was Planas n Tatum.


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I think a problem with asking which is 'the best' is that people tend to favor their own lineage.  Also, a fair conparision would require the reviewer to have seen all of the tapes in question.
> 
> Has anyone seen something from all, or even most of those listed?  The only 2 I knew had tapes was Planas n Tatum. *



Bob, of course I have to agree with you but if anyone would vote and state the reasons for their opinion then I think that is the best we can hope for.

I've seen 1-2 clips from many of these, from the web and other places and I'm hoping that after everyone gets to post their "ad" that I can then check out the best sounding ones more closely.

That is about as good as we can do without having our own Kenpo Video Awards where all the judges have to watch all the videos.

Hey, that might be another fundraiser.  We did something like that at the TV Station I built at UT.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You can't judge a tape or a tape series on a few clips.  Remember, the commercials for some movies are the only good parts...the other 2 hrs has ya clawing your eyes out.  (Oh wait, that was just me at Ep1 of Star Wars.) 

Purhaps a better way to phrase it is "Which of these have you seen, and of those, which do you consider the best?"

Just a thought.


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Purhaps a better way to phrase it is "Which of these have you seen, and of those, which do you consider the best?"
> 
> Just a thought.  *



Thanks Bob, you are too thorough and I am perhaps too hasty when I try to post a short question. 


I'll have to go back and look at my original statment but I didn't see any difference in my question and your reworded question.  I will  take any blame for that.

Excuse me for forgetting I'm on the Internet, home of the anonymous expert, but how could someone reccomend something they had not seen or at least discussed at length with someone who had seen it?  Truly this may be an "internet mentality."

Here is what I really was thinking/meant when I started this thread and poll:

I have seen clips of some video series on the web and by looking at parts of videos friends of mine have.  For example, one of my friends won a Tatum tape in an internet giveaway and I have seen Mr. Tatum's 2nd Brown tape this way (I think that was it).

So I know there are tapes out there that cover Kenpo and some that cover EPAK as it more or less is laid out in Book 5 of Infinite Insights.

For those of you who have seen more than I have; for those that have purchased a set and would reccomend it to others; especially for those who have purchased EPAK videos and sets of EPAK videos from more than one person and would then reccomend a particular series I ask which series would you reccomend and why?

Not to learn the techniques necessarily, but to get better in general.  For example, Mr. Martin Wheeler seems to have a long series on applying Kenpo in different situations such as Grappling and Fighting, but perhaps not even one tape on "techniques."  Others could argue that if you buy Mr. Planas' tapes on the forms that everything would get better at everything as the proper understanding and execution of the forms will improve all of your basics.

So if you have experience with a set of videos and you have a reason to reccomend one, which one would you reccomend and why?

Thus the reasoning and thought behind my original question 



> If I were to buy someones complete series of Kenpo videos just to get "better" at (EPAK) Kenpo, which one should I buy?


:asian:

Note: Please disregard any interpretation of my comment as anything other than wonder at how this was not clear originally.  My apologies for not being clearer at the outset.


----------



## Klondike93

Hey I liked Star Wars Episode 1, I must have been the only one though  

I have all the Fowler tapes, most of the Tabatabai tapes and a couple of Planas tapes.
The best at explaining how/why to do something is Planas with Tabatabai doing a pretty good job of going over techniques. Fowler doesn't do a bad job just that most of the tapes have bad lighting and makes it hard to see what's going on.


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Remember, the commercials for some movies are the only good parts...the other 2 hrs has ya clawing your eyes out.  (Oh wait, that was just me at Ep1 of Star Wars.)  *



Amen.  George Lucas may well go to Hell for that.  But don't get me started. At least not on this thread.
:soapbox:


----------



## kenpo3631

It's all in what you're looking for. I feel video tapes should be used for reference not for a lack of a better term "end all, be all" teaching.  Nothing can replace a good instructor.:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

As a supplement or reference their are tapes that are useful.

I recommend:

*Huk Palanas* - Forms (of course)
*Mr. Tatum* - (Excellent, especially newer stuff)
*Mr. Sasaki* - Technique reference (close)
*Mr. Tabatabai* - (Techs)

I do not recommend:

*Mr. Fowlers*

I have not seen:

*Mr. Hancock's* (But am sure they are very detailed)
*Mr. Wedlake's*  (Whose reputation is very good)
*Mr. Wheeler's* (I have no frame of reference)

There Doug, is that what you wanted?  It all depends on your resources, are and what you are willing to spend.  The other idea, if you are a distance learner, and rather spend your money on travel and lessons, rather that dvd's or tapes, tape yourself with, or under the direction of your teacher.  You get an instant reference that your body remembers.  It really jars the memory.

I personally rather buy knifes and such with my extra money .... YEAH, RIGHT, as if there was any such thing.  This weekend was rough, Gil Hibben tomahawk, two throwing knives, the Hibben Kenpo-Karambit Claw II, and a folder that he pulled out of his pocket (the ones he was selling were nice, but his had the crest on the blade.)

-Michael


----------



## cdhall

I also agree with kenpo3631.
There is no substitute for a good personal instructor.
Videos are suppliments.

Yes, Mr. Billings, that was a great answer to my question.

I was just thinking that there were people out there who had seen more of these videos than I have.

I know in a seminar that Mr. Parker, Jr. said he really liked Martin Wheeler and I see that Mr. Wheeler's tapes are not what we normally do at the studio, from the tape descriptions and clips anyway.

And Mr. Duffy will frequently refer to Mr. Planas when teaching Forms and has a few "Planas variations" that he likes on some of the techniques as well.

It was my intention to see who had seen what and liked it for what reason.

Just a thread on a message board... I am not trying to start a video collection for myself.

Mr. Duffy and I have already shot footage for a series of DVDs but that project is on the back burner.  If I personally were going to buy a DVD or Tape I'd want it to be either a reference for Techniques or something very cool that I have not seen or done such as what Mr. Wheeler's ground fighting stuff looks like.

That is all.

I'm also doing a bit of covert research here for an idea I have.  I really didn't think this thread would turn into so much of "What are you talking about?"  But it did.  Oh well.  I still hope to get some more good responses to this threa, but we shall see perhaps.


----------



## Michael Billings

Sifu Duffy and his students attended lots of Huk Palanas seminars when he was coming to Dallas several times / year.  It was a learning experience and was primarily between 1984 or 1985 and 1990.  We did a lot of seminars on Forms with Huk and it was not tapes that the material came from, but 10 or 15 of us riding up in the big van and seeing him in person.  We all already knew the Forms ....  but we did not KNOW the forms the way Huk did.

Whew!
-Michael


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Sifu Duffy and his students attended lots of Huk Palanas seminars when he was coming to Dallas several times / year.  It was a learning experience and was primarily between 1984 or 1985 and 1990.  We did a lot of seminars on Forms with Huk and it was not tapes that the material came from, but 10 or 15 of us riding up in the big van and seeing him in person.  We all already knew the Forms ....  but we did not KNOW the forms the way Huk did.
> 
> Whew!
> -Michael *



That would have been very cool.
I was with Mr. Swan during that time.
Now the only way I can relate to that, without having Mr. Duffy re-teach that material in class specifically, is to get Mr. Planas' tapes and study them like you studied them in person.  Naturally, I have had through Long 4 by now so I would be doing what you did, looking to see his perspective on the forms.

It might give me good info/ammo for a test...
 

This is another benefit of video I believe.  I can sort of see some of what I missed.
:asian:


----------



## ob2c

I have some of each of these. 

*Mr. Tabatabai *- good. He does a good job on the techniques and explanations.

*Mr. Sasaki* - ok, but he rushes through the techniques. I got the impresion he's performing more for the judges than moving for effect.

*Mr. Fowler*- good, but a little expensive.

*Mr. Tatum *- everything I've seen of his is excellent.


----------



## Klondike93

> _Originally posted by ob2c _
> *I have some of each of these.
> 
> Mr. Sasaki - ok, but he rushes through the techniques. I got the impresion he's performing more for the judges than moving for effect.
> 
> *


* 

That's what I think of his videos too, fast and flippy like he's competing.


*


----------



## CoolKempoDude

i voted OTHER

wonder what the name is ? Here it is

*"Elvis and SGM Parker workout video"*

i am sure it is a valuable one  

priceless


----------



## MisterMike

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i voted OTHER
> 
> wonder what the name is ? Here it is
> 
> "Elvis and SGM Parker workout video"
> 
> i am sure it is a valuable one
> 
> priceless *



I'd rather watch the old I Luv Lucy episode with Mr. Parker's cameo.

"Judo Chop!"


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *I'd rather watch the old I Luv Lucy episode with Mr. Parker's cameo.
> 
> "Judo Chop!" *


What about both?


----------



## donald

There are just sooooo many different ideas out there. One teaches it this way, the other teaches it that way. It can be very disconcerting. For instance, does'nt  Mr.Sasaki teach more a Tracy version of the system? As for the Planas, Tatum comparisons,at least as far as the forms go. They are very different. A student picked up Mr.Tatum's tapes to speed up his training inL4. While his instructor trained under Mr.Planas. When it came time to show his instructor what he had learned. He was very disappointed. The two approaches to the same form turned out to be VERY different. So much so that the student felt like he had to start from the begining, and re-learn the form. Students have to be very careful when thinking about buying these tapes to further(see;speed up)their training. The best bet would probably be to run it past their instructor first. Insuring that the kenpo taught on the video will complement what they're learning, and not hinder them. 
By His Grace,
 :asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson

Well, Donald, I just wanted to mention that there could of course be many explanations for what you observed, none of which have anything to do with the quality of the tapes.


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *One of my main goals over the next few years is to put together an extensive kenpo library, which includes everyone on your list, and a few others. Currently, my favorite are the Larry Tatum series. *


 I am looking for Video's to get to keep my memory fresh on the techniques in between training sessions.
Please give a detailed description as to why the videos you vote for are your choice.....Thanks!


----------



## donald

rmcrobertson,

My post had everything to do with video quality. Is'nt making an informed decision a part of quality control? It can have all the wonderful production bells, and whistles, but if it does'nt ENHANCE ones training it is a waste of ones time. 

B.H.G.,
:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson

Donald, I'm a bit confused by you last post. Is it that you felt the tapes were badly made, or very well made and uninformative?

I was suggesting, by the way, that the anecdote you mentioned had more to do with the way the instructor had been taught, and with what they expected, than with the tapes--except for the fact that the tapes didn't show what they wanted the student to learn.


----------



## donald

sincerly robert,

I just responded to your post that questioned the direction of my previous post regarding training tape quality.

B.H.G.:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson

OK. I still don't understand what you're talking about--I really don't--but OK fine.


----------



## Steve Howard

Actually, the Sasaki tapes (at least the older Panther tapes) are all EPAK, the techniques are virtually identical to the Tabitabai tapes (although execution is quite different)--not even close to a Tracy varient of kenpo.


----------



## Mark Weiser

I am currently reveiwing Trevor Haines Five Animal Kenpo Tapes. I will let you guys know how it goes.

Sincerely,
Mark Weiser


----------



## Rob Broad

I have heard many people say that Larry Tatum has the best series of tapes.  I do know that Al Farnsworth has to have the worst set of tapes I have ever seen.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I have heard many people say that Larry Tatum has the best series of tapes. I do know that Al Farnsworth has to have the worst set of tapes I have ever seen.


Yep, Al Farnsworth is dead.    Good riddance to bad rubbish, he was a shyster, charlatan, general scumbag, and a waste of skin and oxygen.

DarK LorD


----------



## Mark Weiser

His school out in Nevada still sells his videos for only $79 claim to have everything you need up to 7th Dan. Included in the package for $79


----------



## Rob Broad

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Yep, Al Farnsworth is dead.    Good riddance to bad rubbish, he was a shyster, charlatan, general scumbag, and a waste of skin and oxygen.
> 
> DarK LorD



No need to sugar coat it,  tell us how you really feel about the guy.


----------



## cdhall

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Yep, Al Farnsworth is dead. Good riddance to bad rubbish, he was a shyster, charlatan, general scumbag, and a waste of skin and oxygen.
> 
> DarK LorD


You mean dead like no longer breathing on this Earth or dead like someone (who told me he did) went out there and said "You need to quit doing this Kenpo BS you are trying to pass off?"


----------



## Mark Weiser

He is dead but his school in Nevada is still open being run by his senior student. By the way if you have $79 you can get the entire Kenpo System up to 7th Dan from that school lol!

I gues I am obessed either with the cheap price for the entire system or it is one of the biggest scams in so called Kenpo they practice. I have not made my mind up yet.


----------



## cdhall

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> He is dead but his school in Nevada is still open being run by his senior student. By the way if you have $79 you can get the entire Kenpo System up to 7th Dan from that school lol!
> 
> I gues I am obessed either with the cheap price for the entire system or it is one of the biggest scams in so called Kenpo they practice. I have not made my mind up yet.


Wow. How did he die? I know I thought he looked like he deserved to be beaten severely for what it looked like he was trying to sell, but I am guessing he did not die under suspicious circumstances?

I've been trying to shoot my own videos for some time now. Some day I might accomplish it. I don't think there is a market out there so I have to basically find someone to do it with and pay for it all myself. C'est la vie.


----------



## GAB

Hi Clyde, I have been looking for a post that I thought you might have actually posted. 
This is one, LOLROF. I am not so sure if it was your post or Rob Broad that made my side hurt. I love it! God that was good. Thanks for the laugh. (rob also)
Regards, Gary


----------



## TheEdge883

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I have heard many people say that Larry Tatum has the best series of tapes.  I do know that Al Farnsworth has to have the worst set of tapes I have ever seen.



I'd have to see some of those tapes.

Kenpo videos are a little hobby of mine


----------



## Rob Broad

Atleast I can be amusing.


----------



## GAB

Hi All,
I think (rob) that it is part of the avatar and the kinda dead pan whole thing, 
I should say that the post regarding someone dead is not what was funny it was other items relating to it. 

Classic Clyde, I have not seen it in a while since I have not been able to view his home base.

I did not know the man (Al Farnsworth) but have read his bio and his thoughts on forms of Chinese Kempo, why is he doing EPAK? 

Sokeship and Ed was not a mixture? Or was it, or is it?  Secrets of Chinese Kempo and all that information after the Kenpo Karate, early stuff, Pre Clyde's birth??? 
The system of EPAK as we know it today, wasn't it mostly in the 80's.

So what happened between 63 and 83?

Sorry what happened to Mr Farnsworth? Anyone have more knowledge of the mans demise? 

Is that the reason you don't like him Dark Lord? 
Wisdom from the Buddha, 8 fold path, I think some of it is worthwhile stuff. 
Much of  SGMs Mon, (crest) comes out of that era.

How about the Yin and Yang, Trigrams, Hexagrams, I Ching, 64,32,16,08,04,02,01,0
pre morse and binary system, old stuff, yea, nay? 

Be nice, I am old and fragile, LOL... Seriously, can we have some other input?
:flame:
Regards, Gary


----------



## Kalicombat

Well, getting back to the original topic: I have tapes of Tabatabi, very good. Tatum, very good, Fowler, very good, as well as some other EPAK instructors. For my money, I would have to say the best set of EPAK tapes I have are from an instructor in the Tatum lineage by the name of Tim Bulot. His quick reference tapes for techniques and forms are not only the best produced series I have purchased, but also very informative. The techniques are done at various speeds, and the forms are shown well, but not explained. But then again, they are a quick reference. 

Gary Catherman


----------



## rmcrobertson

Question: who taught Mr. Tabatabai and Mr. Bulot (who by the way, can hit you a ton)?


----------



## Kalicombat

Rmcrobertson,
  Larry Tatum trained both Tabatabi and Bulot.
  I have both Bulot and Tatum tapes, and I think the Bulot tapes are better produced, better quality of filming, and although they are quick reference guides and not indepth instruction, are very good. On an aside, I understand that Mr. Bulot was brought in to produce the newer set of Mr. Tatums videos which I have not yet been able to view. My videos are from the old set.
  I have never trained with or under Mr. Bulot, but I have worked with some of his blackbelts at seminars and they have all been very good kenpoists and liked to bang.

Gary Catherman


----------



## GAB

Hi, Should stay on topic. 

Now according to Al Tracy of Tracy Kenpo.

He feels the best tapes are Larry Tatums, at least he said so in one of his information topics on his web site.

I think if he say's that "Tracy", and the others seem to think similar thought's.

When you have got someone, that were taught by him, they then went on to teach and have a good technique, of being able to teach it with a clearer thought and projection and the tape is of good quality, well you have your answer.:idunno: 

The best teacher is not always the hardest hitter. It is one who gets the thoughts across the clearest and with less ginger bread. To the one buying the tape. IMO 

SGM EP This is a quote:
"While Practice locks in our knowledge of basics, 
instinct is what makes it Free".

I like that, we should think more in those word and less in the following 
of each and every one who has followed, who wants to sell tapes, on the same subject.:idunno: 

Basically it is just plagerism.

Regards, Gary


----------



## TChase

I honestly feel the only way to get "better" at Kenpo is to get with a "better" teacher.  Videos are good for supplementing your training but in my opinion do little to help you actually make Kenpo work.

I tried to improve with videos myself for about a year and a half but found I was only fooling myself.  I found a better teacher and ended up selling all my videos.  Well, all except my Ed Parker videos!


----------



## Simon Curran

I have seen videos from Mr Tatum, we have the full set at the club, I have seen a couple of tapes from Mr Planas, and I have seen a few tapes from Mr Sasaki.
Bearing this in mind in my limited experience, the only one of the three I wouldn't reccommend is Jodie Sasaki's tapes, just my opinion, but I think he concentrates way too much on crowd pleasing flash.


----------



## AHinnebusch

Personally, I find Master Tatum's Videos very informative and concise.  They have helped allot in my training.  Especially when I haven't been able to make it to the studio to practice.  What a great tool.  I got the Kenpo Flash cd also and in conjunction with the videos and going to the studio I am really getting a solid educational experience.  I may be biased but its only because I have had such a great learning experience with the LTKKA.



At your service
Andrew "working hard on that green belt" Hinnebusch


----------



## bayonet

I would have to agree that Mr. Tatum has the best Kenpo videos on the market today. Very informative and the way he performs each technique leaves no question on the how and why. Just my 4 cents. Mr. Planas has great videos for the Kenpo forms also.


----------



## Kenpoist

Can't speak on the other's (have only seen clips) , but I enjoyed Mr. Cogliandro's Video's.


----------



## Brother John

out of all of these I've only seen the ones for Mr. Tatum, and even then...I think they were the "older" ones.  Pretty well done though, sound was good, video not bad.

Your Brother
John


----------



## punisher73

cdhall said:


> If I were to buy someones complete series of Kenpo videos just to get "better" at (EPAK) Kenpo, which one should I buy?
> 
> I know Mr. Planas' series is supposed to be excellent but it does not contain "how to's" for the Techniques. I know Mr. Tatum has the techniques all available.
> 
> I know Mr. Hancock has some tapes that focus on methods of execution and underlying principles.
> 
> Notwithstanding what they are specifically teaching, if I were to buy someones series just to make my Kenpo better, whose should I buy?
> 
> Who sells The Best set of Kenpo Videos?
> 
> Let's try to keep this civil, it could easily get out of hand. If you would like, please post a reason for your vote, mention your experience with the tapes in question and try not to flame anyone. I've purposefully left off a couple of people who I don't think would get any votes anyway, but if please feel free to add someone if I have left them off and you want to reccomend them.


 
Someone gave me the Larry Tatum Panther dvds, "When kenpo strikes".  I think that would be a good starting place.  He discusses concepts and ideas and how to perform the basics etc.  This is stuff you could implement no matter who your teacher is.  If you get the full set, it also includes all of the forms.  His S-D techs are sold as a seperate set, and he has a dvd that has just the sets on it.


----------



## ATACX GYM

punisher73 said:


> Someone gave me the Larry Tatum Panther dvds, "When kenpo strikes". I think that would be a good starting place. He discusses concepts and ideas and how to perform the basics etc. This is stuff you could implement no matter who your teacher is. If you get the full set, it also includes all of the forms. His S-D techs are sold as a seperate set, and he has a dvd that has just the sets on it.


 
I haven't seen a Kenpo DVD series that isn't chock full of the obviously unrealistic positions,attacks and counters of the nonfunctional variety.I've seen some of Mr.Tatum's works. They're visually impressive but combatively suspect,imho. More than suspect,tbh,imho. Every video clip I've seen shows techs that won't work as presented in the real world. Have you ever seen say Mario Sperry or boxing coaches like Coach Rick show techs that clearly don't work exactly as shown against a specific situation? Sang H. Kim's sparring for taekwondo works exactly as shown. We need our Kenpo Seniors and ourselves to step up and put out real product that really show the real world viability and beauty of Kenpo.

I hope to contribute to such a thing with my own DVD series when it's completed.I'll drop a link here for review as it nears completion.


----------

